# Niente GNOME dopo aggiornamento xserver[RISOLTO]

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... da ieri che non posso accedere piu a Gentoo, faccio il login ma appare il schermo grigio con solo il cursore.Tutto e successo dopo aver aggiornato mesa e xserver.Non so dove sbattere la testa, qualche idea?Last edited by Massimog on Tue Jun 26, 2012 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Prova a dare uno sguardo ai log. revdep-rebuild trova qualcosa?

----------

## djinnZ

 */etc/conf.d/xdm wrote:*   

> # What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | gpe | entrance ]
> 
> # NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER="xxx"

  */etc/env.d/90xsession wrote:*   

> XSESSION=xxx

  

```
ls /etc/X11/Sessions
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## Massimog

Risolto con revdep-rebuild , mi ha chiesto di ricompilare x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12, media-libs/faac-1.28-r3 e firefox

Grazie per l'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

